# leading in a bridle.



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

In situation one I loop the leadrein thro the bit under the jaw, i don't even pull it unless the rider needs me to step in. I don't know if this is the right thing to do but I was caught to do it at a young age.
In situation two, why are you using a coupling ie is it a special situation? If he doesn't normally do it in a headcollar i'd just use it instead.
In situation three, i would't let him eat the grass but if he's being pushy to get somewhere i'd turn him in a circle that will take him away from the thing he's being pushy over so if its the grass on the left turn him in a circle away.
In situation four, i'd use desenzation. so take the fencing outside the school, walk him around the school and slowly take them closer and closer to it over time bring it in the school and walk him passed it in a enviroment that you can control and that is safe.
These are just what I'd do if they were my horses.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

sophielou10 said:


> I'm perfectly capable of leading a variety of horses in either a halter or bridle, but there are some situations where i am unsure what to do.
> i was wondering if anyone could help me.
> 
> situation one;
> ...


_See above in blue._


----------

